# For A Mister Number 209



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

Well written; very sorry for your loss. I know we'd exchanged a few words about our twin Buddies before. Sounds like they had more in common than just name and looks--mine was never outright abused, but he's certainly had a rough, hard life.

Sad to hear your old boy passed on....RIP.


----------



## rocky pony (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you very much. I remember that, aww, looking at your Buddy is certainly sentimental now.
Gratefully all are at peace over this, my mom is taking it very well. Of course it's hard at times, but we're just so glad that he got to go out happy and surrounded by love. It was an honour to be able to help do that for him.


----------

